# LENOVO 3000-N200 mit Vista/XP



## kermit (20 September 2008)

vor mir liegt gerade ein ALPHA-TECC.-Prospekt mit dem Gerät. scheint wohl schon immer XP-fähig gewesen zu sein, wenn man so rumgoogelt.

aktuelle Daten (Auszug):


> 15"WXGA (vermutlich spiegelnd - Geschmacksache)
> T5750
> 3GB DDRII (1+2GB)
> 250GB SATA
> ...


also, als PG bedingt brauchbar in so fern, dass eben so geliebte Dinge wie CP5512 halt nicht rein gehen und manche Software eben mit USB-RS232-Adapter nie zu laufen kommt aber wohl etwas, das für Vista-Hasser und ACCON-Netlink-User interessant sein könnte.

jemand ausser mir, dem das Angebot aufgefallen ist?

Downgrade ist oK? siehe: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=VSTA-DWNGRD

Meinungen?

ja - ich hab es schon beim googeln gelesen: klappriges Thinkpad! aber doch interessant
sagt mal was dazu ...

EDIT: und da ich aktuell grad auch was mit Profinet/WLAN am laufen hab (bei S7): dat Dingens kann nicht nur b/g, sondern auch a


----------



## Sarek (21 September 2008)

wenn Du ein Gerät in dieser Preisklasse suchst dann wäre auch ein HP eine Alternative.
Vorteile:
1. non-glare TFT (klar ist Geschmackssache, aber ich denke ein Spiegeldisplay gehört höchstens ins abgedunkelte Wohnzimmer und nicht ins helle Büro oder Fabrikhalle)

2. hat Cardbus Slot

Für Software die RS232 benötigt gibt es 2 Lösungen:

1. VirtualPC dafür aufsetzen und im Host-Betriebssystem einen FTDI-Chipsatz USB-RS232 Konverter verwenden (oder wars FDTI ?)
funzt z.B. für Step5
z.B. ProTool mit OP7 funzt auch ohne VirtualPC

2. PCMCIA/CARDBUS => RS232 Konverter

=> HP6715s gibts auch mit VISTA (nicht empfehlenswert, aber vielleicht liegt ja noch ne XP-Lizenz rum)


----------



## kermit (21 September 2008)

mit hp bin ich nicht so zufrieden - zumindest nicht mit dem Gerät, das ich grad hab: mühsam zusammengesuchte XP-Treiber, keine vernünftigen BIOS-Einstellmöglichkeiten. Das Brauchbarkeitskriterium erfüllt es dennoch ...


----------



## seeba (21 September 2008)

Von wegen klappriges Thinkpad. Das Teil ist doch überhaupt kein Thinkpad. Schau dich doch mal nach einem Thinkpad R61 oder R500 um. Die sollte es teils auch schon in der Preisklasse geben!


----------



## zotos (21 September 2008)

Ich habe privat ein HP 6715s (mit WinXPpro) wie es Sarek angesprochen hat. Für meine privaten Zwecke reicht das alle male (was nervt ist das es keinen Hardware Lautstärkeregler hat).

Zu dem von Seeba angesprochenen Thinkpad R61 habe ich mal gerade auf www.notebooksbilliger.de nachgeschaut beginnt bei 489€ und so ab 600€ wird das Teil auch wirklich interessant (WinXP usw.)


----------



## Sarek (21 September 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> mit hp bin ich nicht so zufrieden - zumindest nicht mit dem Gerät, das ich grad hab: mühsam zusammengesuchte XP-Treiber, keine vernünftigen BIOS-Einstellmöglichkeiten. Das Brauchbarkeitskriterium erfüllt es dennoch ...


 

XP-Treiber für das 6715s sind allesamt bei HP downloadbar.
bzw. es kann gleich mit XP Pro bestellt werden.

Das Treiber-Problem kenn ich auch von HP beim dv9722eg.
(17" glare Notebook für Multimedia .... VISTA vorinstalliert)
Ich glaub ich hab nen ganzen Tag verbraten um das mit XP zum Laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (22 September 2008)

Guten Morgen,

mir persönlich wäre die Auflösung zu klein (ich bevorzuge auf 15" Wide Displays WSXGA+ 1680x1050). Gerade beim Arbeiten mit Step7 ist eine hohe Auflösung super angenehm.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## marcengbarth (24 September 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem HP6730b mit WinXP? Auch wenn dir HP nicht gefällt...

Hat aber RS232!!!


----------



## kermit (26 September 2008)

*so, nun wieder von der Baustelle zurück*

nun - schade, ich dachte, es könnte jemand was konkret zu Lenovo sagen (oder gar speziell zu diesem Gerät).

ansonsten: ja Danke, Kaufempfehlungen sind auch immer interessant zu lesen. Was HP anbelangt: ja, da hab ich mir bei Mediamarkt halt so ein typisches Konsumergerät rausgelassen - also kein Wunder, dass mein HP mit XP ein wenig schwierig geht.

ich glaub, ich zieh morgen einfach mal los, und wenn die Kiste noch nicht restlos ausverkauft ist, dann siegt wahrscheinlich die Neugierde mitsamt meinem Spieltrieb ...


----------

